# Panel feature wall



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

To be honest, I was surprised when the GC had put up raw mdf panelling. I’d been under the impression that the geometric design was going to be done in 1” pre-primed mdf trim. Turned out better than I could have ever expected


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

That's a neat way of doing it. Pain in the ass to dust the cracks lol.

What did you end up doing to it?


----------



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

One coat of odourless oil- tinted dark grey, filled 2x with shur stick, sanded 1x with spot putty, festooled with 240G. Sprayed out the reveals with a 210 ff, festooled the faces again and faced it off 2x with 410 ff


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

What sheen? Almost looks flat. With that color, I hope it isn't.


----------



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

It’s an eggshell, it’s northwest facing so not a lot of direct light until mid summer


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks great. Props to the carpenter. That's where one is glad he paid attention in geometry. Some math involved with that one.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very interesting design and use of materials. Kudos to the designer!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Too bad the modern contemporary atmosphere will be destroyed once the circa 1968 supply air registers are installed.


----------

